# Found Pigeon with Injured Leg



## tatetate (May 30, 2011)

(sorry if this post seems a little disjointed or unclear- its now creeping into the early hours of the morning for me)

hello pigeon-talk community, 
this is my first post to the forum (as well as my first post to any forum for that matter.) i joined this forum because i found an injured pigeon and found a lot of the conversations here on pigeon-talk very useful towards handling my new situation- thanks everyone whos been contributing 

well, for the past two days, ive been taking care of a juvenile pigeon that was found with an injured leg. the poor little fellow was seated against a brick wall in the alley behind where i live, and with fear radiating from its eyes, remained seated when i approached it. without a single trace of blood on its feathers, i assumed it has a good chance of survival and i took it home. it is unable to use or move the injured leg at all and keeps it loosely tucked up near its chest at all times.

when ive been around to keep an eye out, ive been keeping the pigeon on a small, lumpy pillow that forms comfy cavities where it seems content resting in. when unattended, i keep it in a cage lined with plastic bag tied into slightly inflated pockets and plenty of relaxed paper towels. hes spent most of his time indoors, though brought him outside in his cage for fresh air.

its been incredibly difficult not to fall in love with this little one. ive been calling it hermes.

when i found hermes, there was no blood on his(?) feathers. he seems alert with clear eyes along with healthy looking droppings, good appetite & thirst, beautiful new plumage, no apparent parasites (once made that mistake  with a newly fledged robin i tried caring for) his thigh however is swollen along with scabbed skin in that area(with new feathers growing in through the scabs.) hermes is obviously uncomfortable, but seems quite content when seated.

we are still getting acquainted with one another. he will be concerned with my hand entering the cage, but when relaxed, will allow/seems to enjoy sitting on my chest while i help preen his face and neck (its SO CUTE)

earlier today, he was sitting on his pillow and i approached him to take him back to the cage. he gave me that concerned body language, but i was in a rush to put him away. hermes responded with a sudden clumsy hop out of his pillow. i attempted to restrain him.. when hermes took flight!.... into a painting!.. then fell on the ledge of an opened window!... (i guess i didnt realize he would try to fly?) i scooped him up and rushed him to his cage to rest. i later trimmed his flight feathers so he couldnt get in any more trouble 

i guess im just looking for a bit of general response from this forum.
thank you all very much.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi tatetate,


Can you post some images of the Pigeon himself...

And...

Good close up images of his freshest poops.


And...


Can you go to Petsmart and get a bag of Finch Mix Seed?


For now, dissolve a pinch of regular Salt, and, a pinch of regular Sugar in a small Tea Cup of tepid ( close to body temperature ) Water...and, gently guide his Beak in to it, and, see if he will drink. You may need to keep your finger tips gently on his Beak, for him to do so. No force of course, just gently guide his Beak.



Phil
Lv


----------



## tatetate (May 30, 2011)

hi phil,

here are some images of hermes:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tate_tate/sets/72157626738118567/

ive been feeding him a seed blend thats intended for various wild birds that frequent backyard birdfeeders. he seems to enjoy everything in it except for the sunflower seeds. would you recommend that i still purchase a mix of finch seed?

also, he seems to be drinking water on his own (aside from the image i posted of his water dish today, ive been keeping it fresh and filled when were together!) should i add the salt and sugar to his water dish?

thanks so much, hermes and i really appreciate it. 

**also, he seems to be doing well after his episode yesterday. he has plenty of energy today. hes been standing on his one leg, pogo-ing about and preening plenty, focusing of course on his newly trimmed flight feathers. this whole time hes been with me, i have yet to notice him trying to poke at his scab or that area. (good sign?)

tate


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, thanks for caring and rescuing him/her.

I think if there is any significant chance to heal that leg, Hermes needs to see an Avian vet pretty soon. Can you find one in your area ? This is really the optimal thing to do...anything less than an exam by a professional is rolling the dice on bringing Hermes back to walking again.

The vet can at least do a physical exam (if you don't wanna spring for an x-ray) and manipulate the leg to try to find out where the injury might be. They may be able to set it as well. Also, swelling is never a great sign, so the vet would probably prescribe some antibiotic and hopefully an anti-inflammatory.

While this will not be cheap...it is also really the only way to ascertain the problem and treat Hermes in the best way.

You are in Chicago. I pasted this off of Matilda's List for you:

Illinois (Rehabbers)

Chicago Bird Collision Monitors
(773) 988-1867
http://www.birdmonitors.net/intro.html
This group can make a referral to a pigeon safe rehabber

Flint Creek Wildlife
Downtown Chicago
(847) 602-0628
http://www.flintcreekwildlife.org
Pigeon friendly

You can also do a search for Avian Vets in Chicago, as it seems both of the above places are rehabbers so you would have to surrender Hermes to them, as opposed to care for him/her yourself.


----------



## tatetate (May 30, 2011)

thanks for the information. 

ive been looking into local vets because, yes, i would very much rather keep him with me. i dont however have the funding to invest in properly taking care of hermes' health. he does seem to be doing better as our time together increases. he is now beginning to slightly move his toes on his injured leg and is overall much more mobile. (earlier, he was standing up and fixing up his feather when he made a gesture to scratch his head; head bowed down to the left, but no foot scratching action- only a mere wiggling of the toes, he appeared confused and quickly gave up   ) 

though, a rehabber would be wise option if things dont quickly progress. i do hope the best for him.


----------

